# Duck Troller



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We picked up JJ yesterday, I dont think hes golden. What do you think????


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks more like a Duck Troller to me.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

No matter what he is, he is definitely a cutie! Does he have a golden personality?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jj*

JJ is just adorable.
I think Duck Toller or Golden Ret/Toller mix.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's Toller in there. I think he's a Golden mixed with something more common that has light pigment, light eyes, and red/brown short fur, and the combo looks a little Tollerish.

How old is he? The coat will tell you much more as it comes in.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Golden mix, possibly with a chocolate Lab, which could be the reason for the Dudley nose and light eyes. I don't see Toller there, at all.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

JJ is handsome. What a cute face. Looks like Golden Troller!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

He is 6-7 months old and the sweetest boy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-maybe some chocolate lab in there. Definitely not all Golden. Tollers have a fair amount of white, usually. If he were curlier, I would say some Chessie.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

don't tollers typically have white feet?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> don't tollers typically have white feet?


They get white feet, white tail tips, white chest blazes, and white face markings. They don't always have them, and if a Toller were mixed with a Golden, it would be impossible to predict if any white spots showed up or not.

I'm with Laura: Chocolate lab is much more likely.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, the only ones I've ever seen had white feet and, now that you mention it, white chest blazes. I had thought it was one of the identifying characteristics of the breed.




tippykayak said:


> They get white feet, white tail tips, white chest blazes, and white face markings. They don't always have them, and if a Toller were mixed with a Golden, it would be impossible to predict if any white spots showed up or not.
> 
> I'm with Laura: Chocolate lab is much more likely.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks, the only ones I've ever seen had white feet and, now that you mention it, white chest blazes. I had thought it was one of the identifying characteristics of the breed.


The white markings are typical, but I've seem them almost solid red sometimes. The breed standard says they typically have at least one white marking but that it's not a fault if they don't.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

He looks like a golden/Brittany spaniel mix to me. Something about the facial structure just yells Brittany!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Golden mix, possibly with a chocolate Lab, which could be the reason for the Dudley nose and light eyes. I don't see Toller there, at all.


I thought Choc lab too - has a labish head - aside from his coloring I don't see "toller".
Erica


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Whatever he is - he's gorgeous!! Those light eyes make him look like he'd be so smart too!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe Choc lab it is..He does have some white on his chest. Whatever he is mixed with he is very sweet and loving and great disposition.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

His eyes make me think Chessie mix. Do Choc Labs have those blue/green eyes?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Tollers are fairly rare in the US (I've been having a heck of a time looking for breeders)

Where is JJ from? Streets? Breeder?

If he came in as a stray I would say it's very unlikely there's any toller in him.

"
*Color* 
Color is any shade of red, ranging from a golden red through dark coppery red, with lighter featherings on the underside of the tail, pantaloons, and body. Even the lighter shades of golden red are deeply pigmented and rich in color. _Disqualifications:_ _brown coat, black areas in coat, or buff. Buff is bleached, faded, or silvery. Buff may also appear as faded brown with or without silver tips. _*Markings:* the Toller has usually at least one of the following white markings - tip of tail, feet (not extending above the pasterns) chest and blaze. A dog of otherwise high quality is not to be penalized for lack of white. _Disqualifications:_ _white on the shoulders, around the ears, back of neck, or across the flanks."_


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Whatever he is, he is gorgeous! Wow!!!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a client that has a Duck Tolling Retriever, he looks similar, but no white. Very cute!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Maybe Choc lab it is..He does have some white on his chest. Whatever he is mixed with he is very sweet and loving and great disposition.


How hyper is he, Mary? My limited experience with tollers is that they are VERY hyper. I also agree with whoever said maybe there is some Brittany in him - his face/nose are very Brittanish. 

My guess would be maybe chocolate lab and brittany? He looks on the smaller side, but it's hard to tell with a young dog. 

I saw him on the web site yesterday. He is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He is very cute I love the bit of a pouty face he has it's adorable.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Whatever he is - he's gorgeous!! Those light eyes make him look like he'd be so smart too!


I noticed his bright eyes too- love them!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

duck troller for sure but he is a cutie


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a picture of my dad's one-year old Brittany. The facial resemblance is uncanny, no?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We had a golden Brittany mix and they didnt look a like.,..but that doesnt mean he couldnt be mixed with it.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Tollers generally have white somewhere...plus the head is different, more like a wedge...not square at all.

They usually have a white chest, can have one or more white feet, often have a blaze on their head...and sometimes a white tip on the tail. They can be very light (blondish red) or very dark red, or anything in between. Plus they screech when excited. It's called the "Toller Scream". It's a high pitched yip.

That pup looks to me like it might be mixed with a Chesapeake Bay Retriever (due to the eye coloring and the face). The smooth coat could be from a Golden...or a Lab.

When we got Lucy she was listed as a Golden. Ummmm.....NOT! She's a Toller, but not a "show" type, She's not as small as the ones I've seen at a show, but Toller people say she IS a Toller. She's 8 yrs old and a little hellion!

No white feet or tail...but yes on the chest and blaze (Lucy). This is with her best friend for life...Chance the Newf (rescued as a pair):










One alone:











This is a typical head shape (Lucy) Ears are trimmed here. Shorter ears than a Golden:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ardeagold*

I think Ardeagold has something here.

He does look like Chessapeake Bay Retriever.

http://www.breederretriever.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/57


----------

